# Tutorial für Openoffice-Basic?



## Avarion (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

kennt jemand ein gutes Openoffice-Basic-Tutorial welches nach möglichkeit auch auf die Unterschied zu VBA eingeht?

Ich habe versucht mich durch die Openofficehilfe zu hangeln finde die aber eher hinderlich als hilfreich.


----------



## hela (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo Avarion,

ich habe auch lange erfolglos gesucht und habe mir vorige Woche dieses Buch zugelegt. Vielleicht ist das ein Tipp für dich.


----------



## Avarion (22. Januar 2008)

Danke, werd ich mir mal ansehen sobald es wieder Geld gegeben hat.


----------

